# Reccomended Sites



## Pravuil (Nov 18, 2007)

I am in need of some inspiring artwork as of late. Currently I am looking for  animal/landscape works, preferably set in a fantasy background and with a bit of an epic texture to them. The closest thing in comparison I can recall right now, as I am very tired, is a black and white picture of an immense hoary-coated elk gazing back at the reader on top of a rocky, sea-girded cliff. Feel free to post a site or works of your own that are in some way related with one of the four aforementioned subjects.


----------



## ronnyhaklay (Mar 8, 2008)

You are welcome to see my paintings      www . masterspray . com


----------

